# Calibration dvd



## jackboy

Hi,
What is the best DVD to use to calibrate my TV and projector?


----------



## tonyvdb

DVE HD is the one most people seem to like using as it has a fairly decent user menu and every test pattern you can think of.


----------



## mechman

*DVD*


Digital Video Essentials
Avia Guide to Home Theater
Monster Calibration DVD

Of the three I prefer Avia. DVE is good but I think the menu system is a bit clumsy.

*Blu-ray*


Digital Video Essentials: HD Basics
Spears & Munsil High Definition Benchmark
Disney's World of Wonder

My favorite is the Spears & Munsil disc.

HD Nation video discussing calibration.


----------



## Dale Rasco

If it's Blu-Ray then I really like the Spears and Munsil, but Mech is the most proficient in the ways of calibration so I would probably go with his recomendation.

http://www.amazon.com/Spears-Munsil...k-Blu-ray/dp/B001UM29OC/ref=pd_bxgy_mov_img_b


----------



## Alan Brown

jackboy said:


> Hi,
> What is the best DVD to use to calibrate my TV and projector?


I don't know of any single title of calibration disc that includes everything anyone attempting to calibrate a display system might need. Some titles are better for beginners, others for veterans. I suppose, since you are asking for a DVD, we should assume you are a beginner. Do you really just want a DVD program, or did you mean Blu-ray Disc? 

There are a couple of free downloadable programs available at the AVS Forum that are very full-featured, they are accompanied by very thorough tutorial documentation as well. The HD version may not play on some Blu-ray Disc players. 

The 'Spears & Munsil HD Benchmark' BD lacks many important test patterns for a calibrator. It is really an excellent display system check disc, but not suitable for many color calibration requirements.

'Digital Video Essentials' on DVD and 'Digital Video Essentials: HD Basics' on BD absolutely do not include every test pattern I can think of or would be required for an elaborate calibration. They do, however, cover a lot of bases and are great tutorial programs for beginners. As mentioned, the DVD version can be difficult to navigate for some users on some DVD players. The HD version is greatly improved in this regard.

The 'Disney World Of Wonder' program is available in both optical disc formats. It is layered for beginners, advanced, and professional users. Since it's from Disney, there are a lot of entertaining animations and narrations in the beginner segments. This title is the most up to date program available, but lacks some important information about system setup the other programs offer.

'Avia' and 'Avia II' on DVD are no longer in production. My online store still has some inventory. I don't know who else may have copies for sale.

I recommend getting more than one program, if you want to have a thorough understanding of video setup and calibration. All of the programs mentioned in this thread are in my collection, plus several not mentioned. Each one has unique material worthy of the investment required to obtain them.

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## redsandvb

I've used both DVE (original VE, DVE, DVE HD Basics) and Avia, though not extensively, and found them all pretty easy to use. If a beginner, the program can guide you through some basics.


----------



## aLittletank

When you calibrate a projector do you need to calibrate for each input? I guess what I am asking is do I need to calibrate for DVD and blu ray?

Thanks
Allen


----------



## deelgee

thanks for the tip


----------



## Alan Brown

aLittletank said:


> When you calibrate a projector do you need to calibrate for each input? I guess what I am asking is do I need to calibrate for DVD and blu ray?
> 
> Thanks
> Allen


It depends. All projectors are not designed alike. Some of the lower cost models may not have a full suite of individual input memories. If picture controls affect all inputs globally, you cannot calibrate each input, even if you wanted to. Another issue is- do you use the same player for DVD and BD playback or separate machines?


----------



## aLittletank

Alan Brown said:


> It depends. All projectors are not designed alike. Some of the lower cost models may not have a full suite of individual input memories. If picture controls affect all inputs globally, you cannot calibrate each input, even if you wanted to. Another issue is- do you use the same player for DVD and BD playback or separate machines?


Whoops , i Hadnt updated my profile to include my equipment 

My pj is a mitts hc 4000. It is an entry level projector so I assume that it only has one setting for calibration.


----------



## Alan Brown

aLittletank said:


> Whoops , i Hadnt updated my profile to include my equipment
> 
> My pj is a mitts hc 4000. It is an entry level projector so I assume that it only has one setting for calibration.


Assume nothing. Verify and have confidence. Guessing usually doesn't come with many benefits.


----------



## aLittletank

I just ordered the Disney BluRay disc because it sounded like it was geared to the total amateur. I would not be against buying another in the near future just to play with and get experience with.
Do I need to get anything else to use this disc ?


----------



## KalaniP

aLittletank said:


> I just ordered the Disney BluRay disc because it sounded like it was geared to the total amateur. I would not be against buying another in the near future just to play with and get experience with.
> Do I need to get anything else to use this disc ?


Not likely, you should be good to go. The WOW disc consistently gets the highest marks for user-friendliness, so you probably made a good choice.

If you were to add a second cal disc, I'd say get the DVE blu ray, which, I believe, includes color filters to assist in the calibration. I can't recall if the Disney disc includes those or not.


----------



## DarkPassenger

Just got the WOW Blu-ray yesterday myself. I'm pretty satisfied with the results that I got using it for my HD20. It does come with the blue color filter for setting tint and color. It also comes with a second disc that is just nature scenes for showing off your HT from what I can tell. Haven't looked through that disc yet.


----------



## ericlaw02

The AVS HD 709 would be a nice free alternative, if you are willing to convert it into a format that your player can play (ie downconvert to DVD or so).


----------

